# Blue bombina orientalis



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

has anyone seen this animals ?i found some photos on the net and they are amazing 
Anyone here keeps them ? would love to hear more about them


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Never heard of them. Post a link?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Bombina orientalis - chov

&

Blue FBTs breeding - talk to the frog


I came across them a while ago and it appears that one guy is the only one breeding blue ones !!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have mixed thoughts about these.I have seen some at Hamm ,they looked nice.But in my opinion Oriental Fire Bellied Toads can vary considerably in terms of dorsal colouration anyway I was loathed to buy them.All sorts of factors like lighting quality and temperature can affect the shade of green.
Until I am convinced it is a genetic mutation I will be unlikely to buy any.Anyway the bright green ones are lovely looking animals, certainly compared to the "gold" backed ones.


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

They are so beautiful! 

Colin could you share there price of the blues at Hamm ?

they are indeed very rare.. not seen many photos of them


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I notice they seem to be yellow underneath, rather than red or orange.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry I cannot remember the price of them.


----------

